# Lawrence MA building inspector denies sexual assault charges



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2016)

Lawrence MA building inspector denies sexual assault charges
http://www.eagletribune.com/news/up...cle_646b935a-2e9a-11e6-9824-17a496c5cddf.html

LAWRENCE  MA– A city building inspector charged with sexually assaulting a woman who owns an Essex Street business denied Thursday he ever sexually harassed or forced the woman to touch his groin.

Greg Arvanitis is accused of assaulting the woman during a November 2014 inspection at the restaurant and bar she owns with her husband.

"No sir," answered Arvanitis when defense attorney Ted Cranney asked him if he ever grabbed the woman's hand and made her touch his groin.

Arvanitis took the stand in his own defense Thursday, further denying he ever made any previous inappropriate or sexual comments about the woman's chest, as she alleged in complaints to both City Hall officials and police.

The victim also testified Thursday morning, breaking down in tears and telling jurors how Arvanitis grabbed her hand and put it on his genitals after he inspected renovations she and her husband made to their bar and restaurant.

"I told him to let me go or I would call my husband," the woman testified during questioning by Assistant District Attorney Lindsay Shaheen.

The woman said if she had called out to her husband, who was in the restaurant but did not witness what happened, "there was going to be a fight for sure."

The Eagle-Tribune does not identify alleged victims of sexual assault without their consent


----------



## ICE (Jun 12, 2016)

Shirley it didn't get to a trial based solely on the woman saying that it happened.  There must be more to the story.


----------

